# انا بحاجة الى دراسة جدوى جاهزة لمشروع انتاج الغاز المسال



## مونوستار (11 أبريل 2008)

آمل ممن لديه دراسة جدوى لمشروع مصنع لإنتاج الغاز المسال 
أن يتواصل معي على الإيميل :
khalid4444
على الهوت ميل


----------

